# wanted "cheap wild type bettas" in fresno



## lolz (Oct 14, 2009)

hi im looking for any cheap wild type bettas in fresno
types that i'm mostly looking for are smaragdina and imbellis
if any breeders in fresno would like to sell a pair or a few to me then email me
at [email protected]
if possible then i would like a price range of 6$-$12 a pair or $4-$7 for one
thnxz alot


----------

